# Sheep Guy



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Sheep guy said he can't afford to pay that much for hay.Let me check.Ummm sheep are $1.72 per lb.









Gettin tired of people crabbin about price of hay.









If we get a rebound in corn prices the plow is going to the hay fields and it's going to corn.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Brock claims if corn keeps going down it's going to keep going down. Not sure how low, but after the last three or four years of fighting the weather most of the summer, even 4$ corn still looks mighty attractive compared to $150/ton hay.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Sheep guy said he can't afford to pay that much for hay.Let me check.Ummm sheep are $1.72 per lb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here in S.E. Oklahoma we have no row crops, hay is our deal. So that being said I hope you hook up the plow and plant corn. Increase the demand for hay.

However ... if this weather pattern stays with us we may not have the hay either.


----------

